

Wolfram Alpha: Watch the launch live @ 7pm CDT (video) - lrm242
http://www.wolfram.com/broadcast/wolframalpha/

======
lrm242
I suppose this could be like watching Nascar... you hope for the best but if
there is a terrible accident it's sort of what you were expecting?

~~~
oomkiller
Heh, maybe it won't get taken out by tornadoes before they get it launched.
That would REALLY be a terrible accident.

------
huhtenberg
So they launch on _Friday_. Uhm.

What about the biggest no-no of the PR business - no important activity on
Thursday or Friday since you can make a way better bang in the beginning of
the week ?

(edit) Oh .. nevermind, they are going live _during next 48 hours_ , so it
should in fact get to a fully up and running state Monday morning.

~~~
mitchellh
It already has quite a bit of hype out in the wild so I don't think launching
on Friday will hurt them too much.

If anything I think a Friday launch will help since hopefully traffic will be
lower on sat/sun and they can maintain the service and prepare it for massive
traffic during the week.

------
chaosmachine
so, this is live now: <http://www.justin.tv/wolframalpha>

but the video stream keeps dying after 10 seconds, for me.

------
ianbishop
Friday launch in the mid-evening. Are they trying to downplay any service
failures?

